# RBP/Caribe #s for 125 Gallon



## Monroe (Jul 29, 2006)

I recently purchased a 125 gallon aquarium and was looking at a mixed shoal of rbp and caribe. I know they are supposed to have 20 gallons/fish, so would 3 rbp and 2 caribe be a good mix? Please let me know your ideas. Thanks.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Depends.
There is a guideline of 1 pygo/20gal.

But it can be broken. We have many members here with overstocked tanks, that are doing great.

Id do 10pygos if i had a 125gal. But all in for overstocking.
With overstocking keep in mind you will need alot more filtration and a big powerhead.

But if you want to play it safe 3xrbp 3x carib would be perfect.


----------



## Monroe (Jul 29, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> Depends.
> There is a guideline of 1 pygo/20gal.
> 
> But it can be broken. We have many members here with overstocked tanks, that are doing great.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I thought about slightly overstocking, but wasn't sure if I should. Also, on your 3 and 3 comment, is it better to have an odd number of total fish or just and odd number of each species??


----------



## Monroe (Jul 29, 2006)

Also, I should probably say that I currently have one solo rbp that is 10" that killed the other two due to overcrowding when they were only a few inches. Therefore, all pygos that I add will be in the 7-8" range so that may make a difference on the number I can have. Any more advice?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I dont think there a point to having odd numbers when going over 3.

Its more to spread the agression when there 1vs1.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I have 13 now. I think 10 is a good number. Just make sure you keep up on water changes with proper filtration.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have 10 Caribes in a 180 and they are doing fine so far. I would probably go with 6 Caribes or about 8-10 Wild Reds.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Monroe said:


> I recently purchased a 125 gallon aquarium and was looking at a mixed shoal of rbp and caribe. I know they are supposed to have 20 gallons/fish, so would 3 rbp and 2 caribe be a good mix? Please let me know your ideas. Thanks.


I happen to have 3 RBP and 2 Caribe from 6" to 8" in a 100gal and they're doing just fine so I don't see any reason why yours wouldn't, just provide them with loads of filtration.

Cheers.


----------



## Monroe (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input and helping me out.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think you could start out with a good number and maybe thin down. I myself don't mind crowded tanks, but I like to see my pygos have their space. To me 3-4 LARGE adult pygos would be better in a 125G. Even at that I would upgrade to a 180G for the added width, but then again this is just my opinion and others I'm sure will say different as already seen.


----------

